# HK 45 Compact vs. HK 45 USP Compact



## viper101

Has anyone shot the HK 45 Compact next to a HK 45 USP Compact.

Just wondering what the difference are between the two and if one is preferred over the other.

Thanks


----------



## Tuefelhunden

I cannot comment on the newer HK45 c other than it is a different design, some would say an improved design and the ergonomics are superior. I have had experience with the P30 and in most ways the HK45 is the 45 version of the P30. The P30 is outstanding. Options and configurations should be the same or similar between the models. By all accounts I have read it is an excellent firearm.

I do have experience with the USPc 45 and thought it was very good. Good enough I intend to get another one. I don't think you can go wrong with either if HK is your cup of tea. The USPc is a bit blockier especially in the slide but without a doubt a reliable work horse and at a lower price point. Both are going to be solid performers but the HK45 c is going to be more refined, have superior ergonomics (lot of effort went into the new modular grip design) and of course more expensive. Hope that helps.


----------



## nil

*H & K usp .45 CT*

i bought one, had these 10round extra mags free. but does not come with a night sights?

it was like almost perfect but hell no night sights? does your's comes with it


----------



## Shipwreck

I have owned an HK USPC45, HK45c and hk45 previously. 

I bought the HK45c last, and ended up selling it because I prefered the ergonomics and texturing of the USPc45 better. Both are great guns, and they both use the same recoil spring design. So, it's really a matter of which feels better in your hand.


----------



## jpjr50

I have a few guns and my USP Compact .45 is by far the favorite. The USP Compact is more carry-able than the standard version. You are not making a mistake about this purchase. It's the best money I've spent in my collection.

As for shooting both, I have. You would think the difference is the bigger one takes more of the energy away. However I didn't notice a recoil difference at all between the two. I think the quality is that good. The only thing that will make the difference which I had to make too was if I need to carry then the Compact is the way to go. I have zero regret with my decision and neither will you.

Picture of mine.


----------



## deeHKman

*i like my USP's but decided to get a HKc same manual of arms as the USP*

I carry my USPc.40 stainless until i have a order a holster.








By deehkman at 2011-04-16


----------



## deeHKman

deeHKman said:


> I carry my USPc.40 stainless until i have a order a holster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By deehkman at 2011-04-16


Here is my EDC but waithing on a holster for my HKc.








By deehkman at 2011-04-10


----------

